# Planted Tank with ADA Aquasoil and possibly Black Pagoda Rock



## nyssa (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello, this is my first post here :blueyay: I am an amateur, new to keeping fish in planted tanks but it is time to read up and start since it was a family tradition of my dear and late grandpa and we used to keep a couple of betta through the years. 

I plan to have an aquascaped tank using ADA Aquasoil Amazonia normal and powder as the substrate, and FYI these submerged plants:

- micrantemum monte carlo

- microsolum trident

- anubias nana petite

- monosolenium tenerum

I am also thinking of using black pagoda rock because one of the sellers in my area had listed a very beautiful centerpiece and I can see it fit in my layout. There seems to be very little information about using black pagoda or generally pagoda rock in tanks with fish. Has anyone had any experience before? My tank is 6 galleons, just right for a betta. Notwithstanding the seeming lack of info about having betta in a tank with pagoda and ADA aquasoil, I think the Aquasoil will lower the pH and the pagoda rock will attempt to buffer the change by increasing it and hardening the water slightly. Would this be doable?

The alternative I like is using dragonstone which is ph neutral and inert, but that would mean I have acidity because of the Aquasoil. If I were to use ADA Aquasoil and these combinations, would it be ok? Between using soft or hard water, I have read about folk who keep bettas in both slightly acidic and slightly alkaline water.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

I don't use those soils but use CaribSea Tahitian Moon sand (black) and root and Iron tabs, instead. The reason is mostly budgetary: Eventually you have to either replace the soil or start using substrate ferts, anyway.

I'm sure there are others who have a different view and I hope they will chime in for you.


----------



## nyssa (Jun 13, 2018)

Would it be alright to use all-in-one liquid fertiliser instead of root and iron tabs? Just trying to find the balance between keeping the plants healthy and them dying. Usually al in one ferts have both macro and micro nutrients


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

When it comes to live aquatic plants, they can be separated into the water column feeders and root feeders. The column feeders are the ones you target with the liquid ferts and the root feeders with the tabs.
Maybe someone else can chime in as I haven't grown everything on your list, but I do believe you need the root tabs for the micrantemum monte carlo, you may be able to get away with column fertilization for everything else.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

using root tabs + liquid ferts is always recommended. Aqua soils are great because you can get away from tabbing for a little bit as the soil itself is rich in nutrients and will feed the plants for a while, but as your plants grow, the nutrients will deplete and you will need to replace the aqua soil or start tabbing. 

Bettas can tolerate a wide range of ph better than most fish. if you are using aqua soil, it will drop your ph to somewhere around 6 to 6.5, which is fine for bettas. As far as i know, pagoda stone wont affect your ph.


----------

